# Boston Police to hire 60 new P.O.'s



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

According to today's (Thursday 06/26/03) _Boston Herald_, the amended City of Boston budget for Fiscal Year 2004 will provide for 2.5 million dollars to be allocated for 60 new police officers.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

How are they going to hire 60 new people when they are a civil service municipality and there are like 150 officers laid off in the state right now?


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

The class has already been slotted through civil service and the class got cancelled they stay in line i heard.........ask the other guys brother


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

According to another message somewhere on here, Boston PD does not have to hire off of the statewide Civil Service layoff list. But that is just hearsay on my part - not sure how true that is!

-Mike

Here is the link: http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1792#7


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

tomahawk said:


> According to another message somewhere on here, Boston PD does not have to hire off of the statewide Civil Service layoff list. But that is just hearsay on my part - not sure how true that is!
> 
> -Mike
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1792#7


I don't think any dept. *has* to hire of the layoff list unless they choose to


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Pancakeman said:


> ask the other guys *brother*


... I'm sorry... were you talking to me??? :?


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

no


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Gil said:


> tomahawk said:
> 
> 
> > According to another message somewhere on here, Boston PD does not have to hire off of the statewide Civil Service layoff list. But that is just hearsay on my part - not sure how true that is!
> ...


I think Gil is correct, I was looking through the jobfile and found a city advertising 9 full time officers that they had to lay off


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Its a done deal, one of my co-workers got his letter the other day. Looks like September for the Academy. Congrats to all going! Maybe we can get the Gov to give MSP some duckets for New Braintree!


----------

